# Looking for information on Ozzie Stevens



## PhillyPitBull (May 14, 2011)

I have been doing research on pits for awhile now, the different breeders, different types ect..ect...I still have a LOT to learn no doubt. I understand the bloodlines much better than before and what there pros/cons are. 

The one thing I noticed is that most game pit breeders don't breed blue pits at all....is there a reason for that?? 

There is a game pit breeder from Pennsylvania by the name of Ozzie Stevens, his bloodline consists of Grand Champions and a lot of Champions as well. I was wondering if anyone can tell me any information on him and his dogs...good and/or bad? Apparently he has been breeding for many many years and knows everything about it. He seems to be a reputable breeder from the people I spoke with and has been dealing with pits since the 70s or 80s.

Does anyone have one of his dogs, or had one of them ?

Any and all information is appreciated.


----------

